# powerbook G4, aide au diagnostic...



## billboc (14 Mars 2009)

Salut,

mon PBG4 ne demarre plus
- il se bloque sur l'écran gris
- la pomme grise n'apparait plus
- on n'entend plus le DONG du départ...
- impossible de le monter en DDexterne via firewire
- ni redemarrer sur cd

cela semble etre plutot un pb de carte mere , non ? (à cause du dong absent)

savez vous combien ca coute de changer une carte mere ?

merci pour votre aide

++


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Mars 2009)

Tente un reset PRAM et PMU (voir sur google)


----------



## billboc (16 Mars 2009)

merci pour l'idée mais aucun résultats...

ps: pour un powerbook G4 15 pouces 1.67Ghz, il faut bien maintenir le bouton d'alimentation enfoncée pendant 5s sans secteur ni batterie, ins't it ?)

Comment faire pour savoir si le probleme vient de la carte mere ou du disque ?

puis je demarrer en enlevant disque  pour voir ce qui va s'afficher ? y a t-il un interet à tenter ça ?

Merci pour votre aide !

++
Billboc


----------



## pierre22 (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Effectuer un test Hard Ware
Puis:
Bonjour,

voici la liste des opérations à effectuer dans l'ordre :

1°) Des applications, de la mémoire ram, des périphériques ont été installés avant le problème ?
C'est très souvent une cause de problème.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

2°) Réparer les autorisations toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR
(il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )

Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2) C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !
et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

Plus simplement, ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !
Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation.
Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'installation en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir lutilitaire de disque. (c'est long)

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

3°) Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

4°) Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande+Option+P+R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut.
Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

5°) Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.


----------



## billboc (20 Mars 2009)

salut et merci

tous ces essais m'amenent maintenant un un dossier qui clignote avec un point d'interrogation
et le DD fait un bruit répétitif inquiétant tres audible

j'ai un DD externe firewire 400 de chez macway 2.5 pouces
pensez vous que je puisse tenter de remplacer mon dd interne par celui ci ?

merci pour votre aide
++


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mars 2009)

Si c'est de l'IDE, OUI aucun problème ! Effectivement un bruit genre clik clik est souvent significatif d'un crash disque dur


----------



## billboc (21 Mars 2009)

comment puis je savoir si c'est de l'IDE ou autre chose ??
merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Mars 2009)

cherche sur Goolz IDE et Sata tu trouveras la différence, mais pour le savoir il faut enlever le disque du boitier externe. Si ton disque a plus de 1 ans en géneral (souvant) c'est de l'iDE ce qui'il faut dans le Powerbook


----------



## billboc (22 Mars 2009)

c'est bien vu !
mon aluslim date de 2006 et je viens de voir sur le net que c'était bien un IDE
il me reste plus qu'a trouver un ami qui possede les fameux tournevis pour ouvrir le powerbook 

Merci encore pour votre aide

++
Billboc


----------

